# [SOLVED] Windows Update Error - Code 80004002



## iSkawt (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm unable to install any windows updates. Whenever I try to install them, Windows Update will download them, create the restore point, but when it gets to the install part it says "Failed... Code 80004002."

I've tried a few things to fix it but none have worked. I've tried re-registering the .dll files and I've also tried deleting everything in C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\ but I still end up getting the same error when I try updating windows. I've always had UAC disabled, so that solution is no good either.

Event Viewer Entries:

_http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/7737/updatesfailfh7.jpg_

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Windows Update Error - Code 80004002*

hey iSkwat

Have you tried to re-register the Windows Update .dll

1. Click on *Start*, choose *Run* and type *cmd*, and then click *OK*

2. Type the following commands. Press 'ENTER' after each command:

*regsvr32 wuapi.dll
regsvr32 wuaueng.dll
regsvr32 wuaueng1.dll
regsvr32 wucltui.dll
regsvr32 wups.dll
regsvr32 wups2.dll
regsvr32 wuweb.dll*

Some .dll's may not be found, carry on regardless and try to update again, If its still giving you the error message try to disable your firewall and try 1 - 2 again

Regards




Craig


----------



## iSkawt (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Windows Update Error - Code 80004002*



Placehold said:


> hey iSkwat
> 
> Have you tried to re-register the Windows Update .dll
> 
> ...


Heh - I had tried that a heap of times but to no avail, but I hadn't done it with my firewall turned off. This time, as per your instructions, I switched the firewall off before registering the .dll files and... SUCCESS!!

Thank you very much ray:


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Not a problem, i'm glad its resolved the issue

:wave:

regards




Craig


----------



## jgus2399 (Mar 3, 2009)

Tried typing commands. 
1st line wuapi.dll OK
2nd line wuaueng.dll error 0x8007005
3rd line wuaueng1.dll couldn't find binary
4th line wucltui.dll couldn't find binary
5th line wups.dll error 0x8007005
6th line wups2.dll error 0x8007005
7th line wuweb.dll couldn't find binary


----------

